# job offer



## horse (May 13, 2013)

Hi folks i have recived a job offer for a job in Regina , i have heard that the tax rates are high there can any one tell me how much i would pay and are there any other deductions i need to know about ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can calculate for yourself using
TaxTips.ca - Basic Canadian Income Tax Calculator for 2014 and earlier years


----------

